# How do you say no?



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was in Walmart minding my own businesslooking at clothes for my daughter and the fabric deparrtment kept calling me. I ignored it for a little while then decided to go check out the ton of clearance they had. As I'm walkn the department I see 3 fabrics screaming at me, table runner, placemats, mug rugs! I ignore them since they were full price. They kept screaming at me , so I went back and lookex at them. So pretty. So i bought them! Now, what to do with them. I got 2yds of green and 1.5of the other 2, lol.
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

They sure do go together. Make a throw out of them. Or a 3 tiered skirt with ruffles for Cherokee. Or leave them lying together and soon they should tell you, sine they lured you into taking them home.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I have no suggestion, but they are so pretty together. I understand that voice calling your name in the fabric department. Actually, I can just drive by Hancock's and it happens.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

hahaha!
The fabric department at walmart always gets me. 

The SO sat home with the boys on Labor Day while I did the weekly shopping. I guess I was taking a long time because he texted me 'I know youre not in the fabric department' 
...which I totally was...
But he doesnt have to know that


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

They already told you what they want to be!



> As I'm walkn the department I see 3 fabrics screaming at me, *table runner, placemats, mug rugs*!


They sure are pretty.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Leslie I just need to figure out which to make, I m sure I dont have enough fabric for everything. I already spent more then I should've. Im leaning toward table runner and 4 place mats, but im not sure I'll have enough. It will probably be years before I get it made, lol
Heidi


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Heidi, that is too funny. I was in Walmart yesterday, and I had the same thing happen! Fabric was NOT on my shopping list, yet I found myself in the fabric department, checking out the clearance and mark downs.

Even funnier--I brought home that exact same green with me!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ummm, ... what's a mug rug?????????


Inquiring minds (mine) would like to know.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Katskitten said:


> Ummm, ... what's a mug rug?????????
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds (mine) would like to know.
> ...


new name for a fabric coaster to sit your mug or glass on.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Angie,

Thanks, that makes sense.



Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts







.***


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

My DH tells me it is possible to say NO I don't believe him thought. They laugh at me in Lens... I try not to look at all the fabric and mutter "stay on target"! I can't say NO or stay on target and find all sorts of neat things. 

I read somewhere that fabric is like fine wine it has to age


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

can't do it here either! Went to Mary jo's this week. I've decided not to buy fabric unless I need it for a quilt. I needed more green for dd's quilt and something for the sashing as she didn't like what I had picked out. I got those two fabrics and then I glanced at the fat quarters........that was my mistake. Came home with some new ones to add to the collection....oh wait it's called a stash right? Because one day I'll use them!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

HorseMom,
you can do a Seminole table runner, that way you would have enough for the place-mats. I have a very easy pattern for one or you can look up one online. I need to head to Wal-mart soon so I can pick up some more white tone on tone for some blocks that I am doing.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Debbie I will look into that! Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I was really good last night, stopped at Hancock and JoAnnes and walked out the door with no fabric! 

Though it helped that I was there are near quitting time and Hancock didn't have what I needed so I had to take off to JoAnnes, and by the time we got there, they were closing in 10 minutes so no time to look around except for the ribbon I needed.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was considering using this block for a table runner also. I made this block for the Spring swap in 2006!
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Hehe- I made up for being "good" yesterday - today we went to pick up a sewing machine about 1.5 hours away. Afterwards we went into the local town and pulled up - and a quilt shop just happened to be right next to where we parked!

They had several butterfly prints - and I'm planning on making a quilt with different butterflies, so of course I had to buy some of each . . . and then they had a clearance shelf . . .


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I can not be trusted in a fabric store with a credit card. 

My DH tells me when I go to the fabric store to just leave my wallet on the dashboard, wide open with the cash sticking out. Having it stolen would be cheaper than sending me in there with the wallet because he can call and cancel the credit cards and they'll just charge us $50! :catfight:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was getting items for my Dad at Walmart today and went by the fabric section.

I found 4 that I really liked, and have a little girls' dress pattern I want to try, but then I figured it would cost too much. So I put it back - then I was curious about the other aisle. Oops! 3 pieces of sorta Halloween style fabric came home with me. And 2 skeins of yarn.

But it's good.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I played around in Paint to see about a table runner in the pattern of the blue/yellow block. Now it would be done in the green/gold colors of the first post. I was planning on replacing the blue with the green and the yellow with the gold. What do y'all think? I ran out of room to make the points more elongated. I think they are a bit short.
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I really like this one too! But would it work with one focus fabric and 2 complimentary?
Heidi


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We were in our local WalMart that has a sudo fabric department.. All of two isles. I had to be good cause we just didn't have the funds. Joe found several nice tempting prints that I am considering going back for when I get some more $$$..  Some nice paisley prints that I really liked for once. 
Probably will check out JoAnns and see what is new this week. 

Elaine


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually try to avoid fabric stores lately, because I have more fabric now than I will ever use in my lifetime, and I have no self control. My latest weakness is E-Bay. I have no control there either.


----------



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

Then you girls don't ever want to go anywhere near Yoder's in Shipshewanna.
Just saying.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Rose1317 said:


> Then you girls don't ever want to go anywhere near Yoder's in Shipshewanna. Just saying.


THAT is sure the truth!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

HorseMom said:


> I played around in Paint to see about a table runner in the pattern of the blue/yellow block. Now it would be done in the green/gold colors of the first post. I was planning on replacing the blue with the green and the yellow with the gold. What do y'all think? I ran out of room to make the points more elongated. I think they are a bit short.
> Heidi


I like that idea very much. It would highlight your focus fabric very nicely.


----------

